# С моей / со своей



## Gabriele8512

Добрый вечер!

Какая из этих фраз звучит более грамотно?

Завтра у меня будет разговор с моей собиседницей

Завтра у меня будет разговор со своей собиседницей

Напомните мне, пожалуйста, все грамматические провила связаны с местоимением "свой, своя, свое, свои": как правильно изпользовать это местоимение?

Спасибо большое


Г.


----------



## Rosett

С моей собеседницей - правильно.

Только разве она - собеседница?

В норме предполагается употреблять «мой», но узус часто склоняется к более нейтральному «свой». Правила в данном случае довольно условны и, as a rule of thumb, базируются на принципе собственности над объектом, которую трактовать можно по-разному.
Часто оба варианта одинаково приемлемы.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Во-первых, соб*е*седница.
Второй вариант явно некорректен, т. к. в предложении нет производителя действия. Первая фраза тоже не очень удачна: без уточнения _собеседница_ воспринимается как лицо, с кем говорящий беседует в данный момент, а в предложении речь о том, что беседовать с ней он будет только завтра.
_Завтра у меня снова будет разговор с моей вчерашней собеседницей._
См. также § 170 здесь: http://www.evartist.narod.ru/text1/60.htm#з_02


----------



## Maroseika

Previous threads about possessive pronouns:
*свой/ее*
*свой*
*её, своё*


----------



## Gabriele8512

GCRaistlin said:


> Во-первых, соб*е*седница.
> Второй вариант явно некорректен, т. к. в предложении нет производителя действия. Первая фраза тоже не очень удачна: без уточнения _собеседница_ воспринимается как лицо, с кем говорящий беседует в данный момент, а в предложении речь о том, что беседовать с ней он будет только завтра.
> _Завтра у меня снова будет разговор с моей вчерашней собеседницей._
> См. также § 170 здесь: http://www.evartist.narod.ru/text1/60.htm#з_02



Понял. "У кождого человека есть свой характер"

Посмотрите, пожалуйста" эту фразу. Почему в этом случае можно употреблять "свой" между тем как в этом примере "Завтра у меня будет разговор со своей собеседницей" - не невозможно? В чем разница?

Объясните мне, пожалуйста!


Спасибо


Г.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Previous threads about possessive pronouns:
> *свой/ее*
> *свой*
> *её, своё*


В данном случае трактуется вопрос «своё/моё».


----------



## Rosett

Gabriele8512 said:


> Понял. "У каждого человека есть свой характер"
> 
> Посмотрите, пожалуйста" эту фразу. Почему в этом случае можно употреблять "свой", между тем как в этом примере "Завтра у меня будет разговор со своей собеседницей" - невозможно? В чем разница?


В данном случае, это «его/своё», а не «моё/своё» - то есть, разные лица, поэтому и правила разные.

Местоимения «его» и «свой» имеют различную семантику.


----------



## Maroseika

Gabriele8512 said:


> Понял. "У каждого человека есть свой характер"
> 
> Посмотрите, пожалуйста" эту фразу. Почему в этом случае можно употреблять "свой" между тем как в этом примере "Завтра у меня будет разговор со своей собеседницей" - не невозможно? В чем разница?


Возвратно-притяжательное местоимение "свой" обычно относится к производителю действия. В первом предложении производитель - "человек" (он обладает характером).
Во втором предложении "я" - производитель действия по отношению к "разговор" (я буду иметь разговор). Например: _С ним у меня будет свой разговор._ "Собеседница" же непосредственно относится не к "я", а к "разговор". Поэтому "своя собеседница" в этом предложении звучит плохо.

Сравните:

Завтра у меня встреча с моим адвокатом.
Завтра у меня встреча со своим адвокатом.
Здесь тоже "адвокат" непосредственно относится к "встреча", а действие производится над "встреча".

Завтра я встречаюсь со своим адвокатом.
Завтра я встречаюсь с моим адвокатом.
Здесь производитель действия - "я", действие направлено на "адвокат", поэтому возможны оба варианта. Местоимение "мой" подчеркивает мою связь с адвокатом.


----------



## Gabriele8512

Maroseika said:


> Возвратно-притяжательное местоимение "свой" обычно относится к производителю действия. В первом предложении производитель - "человек" (он обладает характером).
> Во втором предложении "я" - производитель действия по отношению к "разговор" (я буду иметь разговор). Например: _С ним у меня будет свой разговор._ "Собеседница" же непосредственно относится не к "я", а к "разговор". Поэтому "своя собеседница" в этом предложении звучит плохо.
> 
> Сравните:
> 
> Завтра у меня встреча с моим адвокатом.
> Завтра у меня встреча со своим адвокатом.ч
> 
> Завтра я встречаюсь со своим адвокатом.
> Завтра я встречаюсь с моим адвокатом.




Cпасибо за эти дополнительные объяснения.

Если я понял правильно, тогда фраза: "Вчера я был у своей учительницы" звучит грамотно. Вы согласны?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The grammatical issue in this sentence is simple:


> 2. (...) свой refers back to noun and pronoun subjects of any gender and either number ... ('A Comprehensive Russian Grammar', Terence Wade §120, p.142, pdf p.178)


The grammatical subject (or, if you like, agent of the verb) in your sentence is разговор. Что будет? Разговор будет. So using свой would mean that you will have a talk with the talk's collocutor (not your collocutor) and that obviously doesn't make sense.





> (3) In clauses which have a first- or second-person subject, свой can be used as an alternative to мой, твой, наш and ваш (Я говорю о своей/моей рабoте ‘I am talking about my work’, Ты продаёшь свой/твой дом ‘You are selling your house’, Мы моем свою/нашу машину ‘We are washing our car’), though свой is commoner.


----------



## Maroseika

Gabriele8512 said:


> Если я понял правильно, тогда фраза: "Вчера я был у своей учительницы" звучит грамотно. Вы согласны?


Все верно. Можно также сказать и "у моей учительницы", это подчеркнет "притяжательность".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Сравните:


Необходимо сразу отметить, что вы дали примеры на «своё/моё», в то время как вопрос был поставлен на «своё/его». На такие примеры ответ будет иным:

Завтра у него встреча с его адвокатом.
Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом.

Завтра он встречается со своим адвокатом.
Завтра он встречается с его адвокатом.

Но это только потому, что эти примеры такие.

Можно составить другие примеры, в которых «его» будет либо двусмысленным, либо искажающим смысл.


----------



## Gabriele8512

Rosett said:


> Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом.




Эта фраза - правильна? 

По провилам я бы сказал что это неправильно.

Что скажете?


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> Завтра у меня встреча со своим адвокатом.


Однако в значении "со своим собственным, не чьим-то еще, не чужим" предложение возможно. Только нужно интонационно выделить "со своим".


----------



## Vovan

Gabriele8512 said:


> Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом.
> 
> 
> 
> Эта фраза - правильна?
> По правилам, я бы сказал, что это неправильно.
> Что скажете?
Click to expand...

Правильна. Можно по-разному сказать:
_Завтра у него встреча с адвокатом.
Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом.
Завтра у него встреча с его адвокатом._​Третий вариант потенциально двусмысленный, т.к. может идти речь о чьем-то еще адвокате (некоего третьего лица).


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Необходимо сразу отметить, что вы дали примеры на «своё/моё», в то время как вопрос был поставлен на «своё/его». На такие примеры ответ будет иным:
> Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом.


Мы обсуждаем разницу между возвратно-притяжательным и соответствующими притяжательными местоимениями. Логика правила одна для всех грамматических лиц, правило исчерпывающе указано в посте № 10. Поэтому данный пример неправилен точно так же, как предложение с "у меня":
Завтра у него встреча с своим адвокатом.

Действительно, фраза_ Завтра у него встреча с его адвокатом _может быть двусмысленна. В таком случае ее просто надо переформулировать.


----------



## Rosett

Gabriele8512 said:


> Понял. "У каждого человека есть свой характер".


Вы можете составить фразу, в которой грамматическая «собственность» (грамматическое подчинение) будет одновременно и собственностью материальной:

«У каждого человека есть *его* *собственный* характер»,

и это будет правильно, и даже ещё точнее с точки зрения передачи смысла.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> _Завтра у него встреча с адвокатом.
> Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом.
> Завтра у него встреча с его адвокатом._​Третий вариант потенциально двусмысленный, т.к. может идти речь о чьем-то еще адвокате (некоего третьего лица).


Без более широкого контекста, прямо указывающего на 3-е лицо, никакой двусмысленности нет.


----------



## Gabriele8512

Maroseika said:


> Мы обсуждаем разницу между возвратно-притяжательным и соответствующими притяжательными местоимениями. Логика правила одна для всех грамматических лиц, правило исчерпывающе указано в посте № 10. Поэтому данный пример неправилен точно так же, как предложение с "у меня":
> Завтра у него встреча с своим адвокатом.
> 
> Действительно, фраза_ Завтра у него встреча с его адвокатом _может быть двусмысленна. В таком случае ее просто надо переформулировать.



Если фраза "Завтра у меня встреча со своим адвокатом" - неправильна, тогда, по провилам, другая фраза "_Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом" тоже неправильна..._


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Мы обсуждаем разницу между возвратно-притяжательным и соответствующими притяжательными местоимениями. Логика правила одна для всех грамматических лиц, правило исчерпывающе указано в посте № 10. Поэтому данный пример неправилен точно так же, как предложение с "у меня":
> Завтра у него встреча с своим адвокатом.
> 
> Действительно, фраза_ Завтра у него встреча с его адвокатом _может быть двусмысленна. В таком случае ее просто надо переформулировать.


Вы меня, конечно, извините, но вы запутываете изучающих русский язык.

Во-первых, у вас нет контекста, который хотя бы намекал на наличие каких-либо третьих лиц в данном примере. Поэтому сам по себе пример однозначный.

Во-вторых, упомянутые правила зависят от того, от какого лица составлена фраза, и ещё от вовлечённости такого лица в смысл сказанного.

Поэтому фраза «Завтра у него встреча с своим адвокатом» является правильной, если, конечно, не додумывать того, чего в ней нет.


----------



## Rosett

Gabriele8512 said:


> Если фраза "Завтра у меня встреча со своим адвокатом" - неправильна,_._


Не стоит беспокоиться, эта фраза - правильная.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Мы обсуждаем разницу между возвратно-притяжательным и соответствующими притяжательными местоимениями. Логика правила одна для всех грамматических лиц, правило исчерпывающе указано в посте № 10.


Пост #10 содержит ссылку на упрощённое правило для изучающих язык на соответствующем начальном уровне, не учитывающее нескольких существенных обстоятельств ради дидактического принципа постепенности изучения.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Не стоит беспокоиться, эта фраза - правильная.


Согласен. "Встреча со своим адвокатом" - вообще относительно самостоятельная фраза.
_Встреча со своим адвокатом – дело серьезное.
Встреча со своим адвокатом у меня запланирована завтра.
*Завтра || у меня || встреча со своим адвокатом.*_​


----------



## Maroseika

Gabriele8512 said:


> Если фраза "Завтра у меня встреча со своим адвокатом" - неправильна, тогда, по правилам, другая фраза "_Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом" тоже неправильна..._


Именно так.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Именно так.


Правила формальной логики утверждают, что из ложного утверждения может следовать любое утверждение. Это называется парадокс импликации.


----------



## Romul

Не берусь утверждать с точки зрения правил, но фразы "Завтра у меня встреча со своим адвокатом" и "Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом" звучат плохо, смысл конечно будет понятен, но звучат они искусственно. На мой взгляд вот это правильно:



Maroseika said:


> Завтра у меня встреча с моим адвокатом.
> Завтра у меня встреча со своим адвокатом.
> Здесь тоже "адвокат" непосредственно относится к "встреча", а действие производится над "встреча".
> 
> Завтра я встречаюсь со своим адвокатом.
> Завтра я встречаюсь с моим адвокатом.
> Здесь производитель действия - "я", действие направлено на "адвокат", поэтому возможны оба варианта. Местоимение "мой" подчеркивает мою связь с адвокатом.



"Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом" 
"Завтра у него встреча с его адвокатом" 
"Завтра он встречается со своим адвокатом"


----------



## Rosett

Romul said:


> Не берусь утверждать с точки зрения правил, но фразы "Завтра у меня встреча со своим адвокатом" и "Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом" звучат плохо, смысл конечно будет понятен, но звучат они искусственно. На мой взгляд вот это правильно:
> 
> 
> 
> "Завтра у него встреча со своим адвокатом"
> "Завтра у него встреча с его адвокатом"
> "Завтра он встречается со своим адвокатом"


Допустим, что вы кругом правы. Пойдём методом индукции.

Покажется ли вам «искусственным» такой вот диалог:

«Не нужно, – возразил Ринат. – У меня встреча со своими адвокатами. Не нужно беспокоиться. – Хорошо, – ответил Николай.»
http://www.olgaepifanova.ru/ольга-епифанова-то-что-происходит-се/


----------



## Romul

Согласен, в данном случае местоимение употребляется в контексте "свой" - "чужой", т.е. предполагается, что Николай предлагал услуги адвокатов, и звучит вполне нормально. Если же изменить контекст, то местоимение "со своими" уже звучит не хорошо:

«Я не смогу пойти, – сказал Ринат. – У меня встреча со своими адвокатами. – Хорошо, – ответил Николай.» 
«Я не смогу пойти, – сказал Ринат. – У меня встреча с моими адвокатами. – Хорошо, – ответил Николай.»


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Допустим, что вы кругом правы. Пойдём методом индукции.
> 
> Покажется ли вам «искусственным» такой вот диалог:
> 
> «Не нужно, – возразил Ринат. – У меня встреча со своими адвокатами. Не нужно беспокоиться. – Хорошо, – ответил Николай.»


Такая формулировка звучит неестественно.  Однако, вариант "...я встречаюсь со своими адвокатами..." никаких нареканий бы не вызывал.

Чингиз Абдуллаев весьма неплохой писатель, он отлично владеет русским языком, но периодически у него встречаются в текстах подобные проколы.


----------



## Awwal12

Логично. Контроль референции местоимения  "свой" в притяжательном значении осуществляет подлежащее, но в случае с "у меня встреча" подлежащее выражено нулем.


----------



## Rosett

Romul said:


> Согласен, в данном случае местоимение употребляется в контексте "свой" - "чужой", т.е. предполагается, что Николай предлагал услуги адвокатов, и звучит вполне нормально. Если же изменить контекст, то местоимение "со своими" уже звучит не хорошо:
> 
> «Я не смогу пойти, – сказал Ринат. – У меня встреча со своими адвокатами. – Хорошо, – ответил Николай.»
> «Я не смогу пойти, – сказал Ринат. – У меня встреча с моими адвокатами. – Хорошо, – ответил Николай.»


Можно ничего не предполагать. Не предлагал Николай адвокатов Ринату. По данной выше ссылке можно почитать это место в книге.

Менять контекст можно бесконечно, но как раз этим и доказывается факт, что такое выражение может быть правильным.

Кстати, ваши варианты звучат одинаково правильно в обоих случаях.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Пост #10 содержит ссылку на упрощённое правило для изучающих язык на соответствующем начальном уровне


"A Comprehensive Russian Grammar" - это "для изучающих язык на начальном уровне"?? 

Естественно, ни одна грамматика не является всеобъемлющей. Хорошо известен ряд исключений, когда референция "свой" при наличии канонического подлежащего контролируется экспериенцером ("ему это известно из своих источников"), контролируется нулевым подлежащим инфинитивного оборота ("Сломить ему свои рога." - А.С.Пушкин), при неодушевленном подлежащем в пассивном залоге контролируется агентивным косвенным дополнением ("эта точка зрения была высказана автором в своих предыдущих работах"). Тем не менее, приемлемость фразы "у меня встреча со своими адвокатами" - по меньшей мере под вопросом.


----------

